# Any Experience with Cytotec?



## mim123 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this site. My doctor has recently prescribed me with Cytotec, becaus eof my abnormal pregnancy. He also gave me the option to have D&C. Considering that I have had D&Cs before, I dont know which one to choose. I dont have any bleeding or spotting that signals miscarriage, eventhough I prefer to pass it naturally. Has anyone had experienced Cytotec that wouldnt mind to share? which method do you think I should choose? I do not have any children and dont want to ruin my chances of ever having one. please help!
Thanks


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

First, I'm so sorry about your loss.

As far as misoprostol (cytotec) goes, it has a bad rep on this board that I think is undeserved. It works very, very well to stop PP hemorrhage and to complete an incomplete miscarriage. I used it after my c-section to stop excessive (as in, lasting too long) bleeding and it worked very well.

There are risks to all options, but for most women the risks are very small. There's a risk to a D&C, of causing either intrauterine scarring (Asherman's syndrome) or perforation. Both of these are quite rare. Miso causes diarrhea and nausea for a lot of women, and strong cramps. This can be managed with other medications if you want. Doing nothing is also an option, but be aware that if the miscarriage doesn't complete on its own, there is a risk of infection and continued bleeding from retained tissue. Again, all of these things are very unlikely.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I would not be opposed to the use of Cytotec with PP hemorrhage or an incomplete miscarriage, but I would talk to the doctor about using the lowest possible dose. I would NOT use it if you've had a prior C-section because of the risk of damage to the scarred area.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I took Cytotec a few years back for a missed miscarriage. I had to take the pills vaginally and wait it out. I had some fever while waiting, which I learned afterwards was normal (but no one had warned me about this). The contractions started slowly but increased rather rapidly. I think within 5-6 hours it was over. I was miscarrying with twins, so it took a bit longer than I had thought. Once it was over, I went back to the Dr's where they did an u/s, found out there were some stuff still inside so I had to take Cytotec again. The second time did not hurt at all though.

I still ended up getting a D&C cause there was always placenta that did not want to get out. I hated the D&C, and I had a bad infection afterwards because of it. I was stuck on very strong antibiotics for a long time and felt like crap. All in all, if I had to, I'd take the Cytotec again. I'd rather try the gentler route at home then opt for the D&C which I did under general anasthesia and was very invasive IMO.


----------



## beckyphry (Sep 26, 2006)

I used it a few months ago because my miscarriage was taking so long to complete (I was an emotional wreck and wanted it over with, but did not want a D&C, plus I was barely 6 weeks when it all started).

Turns out that my miscarriage was almost complete when I used it, so it didn't produce more than a few small clots. I used pain killers with the dose, which knocked me out (and which I quite enjoyed!). I had no problems with it whatsoever and if I ever miscarry again (knock on wood) and need some help to complete it, I would use it again.


----------



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

I used it (vaginally) with my missed m/c, and had no problems at all. The pain wasn't that bad or anything. I'm glad that I chose that and not a D&C. I agree also that many women on this board are very "anti-cytotec" but between that and a D&C, I'd use the cytotec.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Well..for this purpose..I'd maybe do the cytotec.....my first choice would be to just wait it out..eventually, chances are good that you will miscarry naturally..but assuming you cant wait, or you have waited and it just isn't happening...i'd possibly try something strong and herbal or homeopathic first. Failing that, I'd take cytotec over a D&C.


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

I used it when I had a blighted ovum that just wasn't getting the hint that it needed to go, I waited 3 weeks after the diagnosis before I took it.
I took one small dose, vaginally, right before a nap and woke up in the middle of the miscarriage. I think for me it was definitely better to be at home, in the comfort of my own bed. I went for a follow up US a few days later and it was all passed.


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

hi, i posted on another thread earlier.
just wondering if anyone can fill me in on the process. i actually took half a dose about 4.5 hours ago. i've been getting cramping thats has been increasing, and i think i felt the first little bit of blood coming out. i havent spotted since we found out the baby lost her heartbeat (about 12 days ago).
i hope i can sleep tonight!


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

I have never used Cytotec but in all my research, I have found nothing good about it and would refuse it no matter what.
I have had 2 miscarriages, one before I knew I was pregnant and one, 12 years later. I knew I was pregnant (I was a surrogate). I found out at 8 weeks that the embryo died at 6w4d. I was offered a D&C but I declined. I opted to wait it out. I went home and looked on line for a safe, and tried, herbal tonic to help induce a miscarriage. Within 3 days of starting that, I did miscarry. Naturally. It was fairly painless and emotionally I had plenty of time to grieve and get on with my life.

I wish you the best with your choices.


----------



## girlfromthefuture (Aug 2, 2004)

I was given Cytotec for induction and did not have a good experience with it. It's not FDA approved for induction, and in my experience/research these off-label uses are dangerous. I wound up with an emergency C-section, and my son almost died.

I understand you would be using it differently, but wanted to write. The hospital I birthed at no longer uses Cytotc and I'm glad.

I wish you the best in sorting out your options, and send you gentle energy.

I'm sorry for your loss.
Mary


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

its done. it was unbelievably intense (although i have nothing to compare it to. this was my first pregnancy.) i gave birth to a beautiful angel.


----------



## girlfromthefuture (Aug 2, 2004)

strmis,

thinking of you and your beautiful baby. please be gentle with yourself.

mary


----------



## MrsWhatsit (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe a little late to the party, but I had Cytotec to get my labor going with my miscarriage a few weeks ago. It was not bad at all, pain-wise, though it took quite a while to work, and had I been less freaked out (but how CAN you be when miscarrying at a hospital?) I might have decided to wait for things to happen naturally.

I did end up having a D&C too because my placenta did not respond in the slightest to the Cytotec. (Which, by the way, they administer rectally for placenta delivery...just so you're warned. Yeah, that was fun) So, the Cytotec helped me get my baby out, but it did nothing for the placenta. Since then I've hemorrhaged twice. (No idea if this is related to the Cytotec. All I know is that it SUCKS)

best of luck and my sympathies.


----------

